# Post Your Collars!



## ::::COACH::::

Thought I would make a thread for everyone to show off their nice collars! Be sure to include where you got it from just in case others are interested! 

Here is Pyra in her new Custom K9 Gear 1.5" collar. I think she looks amazing it in! It's totally her color  
















Pyra is ticked off I am making her sit for pictures...  

















Here is Lucius in his Custom K9 Gear 1" show collar! It totally pops!  I really like both of these collars from Custom K9 Gear. 

















Pardon the lipstick, and the hunched Lucius...it was freezing outside lol! 

















Here is Pyra at 6 months with her Stillwater leather 1" collar 









Lucius in a 1.5" standard black collar from O'briens Kennel Supply. 









I will try to get pictures of the other collars I have as well


----------



## ames

this is my favorite Got it from Large Dog collar large dog harness dog leads qulity collar nylon collar nylon harness


----------



## DieselsMommie

Great thread!! My boy needs a new collar baaaad! I hate the ones at the pet stores

Pyra & Lucius are so cute! I was actually thinking of ur boy today, I stopped by the animal shelter to ask about volunteering and started talking to one of the animal control officers and asked how they determine what's a "pit bull" and what's a "pit bull Mix" if technically they have no proof of what's what and they said the JAW LINE. If it's big it's a pitbull, if it's smaller, pit mix and all I could think of was your boy and how he's a FULL APBT and I bet he wouldn't get labeled that in the shelter

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

ames said:


> this is my favorite Got it from Large Dog collar large dog harness dog leads qulity collar nylon collar nylon harness


Ames I'm dying over here I LOVE the little description on Mel's collar awww!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

DieselsMommie -- that is hilarious that they said the "jawline" is the way to tell! Gosh, if they would think Lucius was a mix, them they'd think Pyra was some whippet/terrier mix  funny thing is, no one has ever mistaken Lucius for another breed, yet many people have thought Pyra was some mix. :/ Rhodesian Ridgebacks can be a similar color to Lucius so I'm surprised no one has called him one yet...  hehe! 

You should definitely get your pup a nice collar! The quality of all these are great!

Ames, I LOVE Mel's collar/leash combo! So sharp looking


----------



## Cain's Mom

COACH pyra looks awesome in that purple!! Love it! And that boy is looking dashing as ever 

Ames that's a really great idea on the collar! I like that a lot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

thanks guys! Nadia your collars are beautiful! Love the colors on them! 

It makes me so mad when people in "charge" make such ignorant comments!!!


----------



## apbt2010

I already made a thread on my new collars but guess I will post them here too  I haven't gotten any new pics I will have to though. All 3 collars I won from Bully Mart Auction.

Cali wearing 1.5" Empire collar









Cali wearing 1.5" Moon Stud Lux Collar









Last Bear wearing 1.5" BSL Bites Lux Collar


----------



## Carriana

Loki in his blue on green Tablerock collar:

















Lucy in her pink on green Tablerock (it almost fits her now):

















The pink is super bright, but seems hard to capture in pictures.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Bella sporting her pink leather studded collar from Amazon, best deal ever!










And of course my favorite, her custom paracord collar from OBD!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Loving all the collar pictures!  everyone's pups look awesome!


----------



## MSK

All my collars are old and not really great to look at so I tried to find the newest looking ones.

But, here's some that were made by a local guy he was an older man best collars for price Ive ever had 10 bucks for a 2 or 3 ply leather collar.



















Kryp wearing his tractor supply leather studded pup collar










Louie's cam with him one his breeder got him it still has he info on it with a name tag with mine hanging on it. Not sure where she got it she said online. But its a really nice collar. He also still has his Oregon license still on it.










Hank here had on a nylon collar made by the same guy who made our leather ones.










Kane wore a 1 inch nylon from Rural King.










Another leather collar made by same man. This dog is Elektra some of my old stuff down from heavy Bolio/Tombstone










Just ordered 2 new ones from Custom K9 though


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like that Bolio/Tombstone dog (Pyra has that in her  ) anyway, sounds like you have a good collar dude in your area! We have zero here! Can't wait to see your new ones!


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Yea MSK!!! I am soooo jealous about your collar dude!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Yea, I only got two left still good out of the lot we bought from our local guy which went out of business at least 6 or 7 years ago. The majority of my collars were right at 15 years old but had a few that were only 8 to 10. I had one a week ago one of the leather ones which was Bouncers I had on Akiliya it finally snapped in half and so I am using the Nylon one for the moment which is just good enough to keep her on until my collars from Lisa come in.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

That's some good quality at an amazing price...$10 for collars that lasted 15 years....too bad he is out of business

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I love collars and have many from many different places 

Here's Banshee in her's from XDream Dogs https://www.facebook.com/XDreamDogs


Odin rockin his paracord collar that I made him. https://www.facebook.com/BlueDragonTerritory

And Banshee's


Odin and Banshee both got some collars from Custom K9 Gear https://www.facebook.com/pages/Custom-K9-Gear/409829865804522



And a few older collars i got from an out of business company.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Those collars you recently got from Custom K9 look great on them! The colors go well with their coats  and of course I love that paracord collar of Odin in the grass! I think Odin would look really good in some sort of yellow!!


----------



## shewerewolf

ok are we ready for this? lmao

Here is the collar I won for free from Studz. They wear it when they go out in public since its sooo nice. 









Here is a collar I bought used from a member on here









Drake in his collar from Nizmo









Alexa in another collar from Nizmo









Magnus in his Nizmo collar









Magnus in a collar i bought from the humane society for $3









Alexa in a wal mart collar


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

shewerewolf said:


> ok are we ready for this? lmao
> 
> Here is the collar I won for free from Studz. They wear it when they go out in public since its sooo nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a collar I bought used from a member on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake in his collar from Nizmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa in another collar from Nizmo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus in his Nizmo collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus in a collar i bought from the humane society for $3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa in a wal mart collar


Great collars!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like that one from Studz....pretty awesome


----------



## hashbrown

Onyx's collar is damn near 30 years old.


----------



## Stephan

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Here's Banshee in her's from XDream Dogs https://www.facebook.com/XDreamDogs


I love this color combo. Is that 1.5"? 2ply or 3ply or...? I think I may get the same collar.  Have you had any issues with yours to date?

Currently I am using this martingale which makes a loud metal on metal popping noise when she pulls :hammer: It works well when she decides not to choke herself  The collar is pretty loud though which I'm not a huge fan of....



And then there's the hand me down thin leather and nylon harness that fits her perfect but has seen better days. This may get repaired soon or trashed.


Then if we feel like being total South Central....we get out the big guns lol


----------



## STiLL WILL

Got King's new black & yellow 1.5" Stillwater Kennel Supply standard 5-ply collar last week....




























I know some people have had bad experiences with Stillwater's SERVICE(their products speak for themselves), but I honestly have nothing but good things to say. I put the order in on a Tuesday evening, and the collar showed up at my doorstep mid day Friday. They ship fast!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wow Hashbrown!! That is one hardcore collar! 

Stephan you should totally get a nice collar for Luna! It would look awesome on her!

Ooooooo Still Will, I love you color choices! Looks great on him!


----------



## Beret

Here's what we're working with:

Ella's lead. Brass on camo leather:










Stillwater Bronson Show Collar:










Stillwater Digi Camo Collar










Collar Mania










Stillwater:










Paracord tag collar, made by me:










Biothane Gun Dog Supply:










Biothane Gun Dog Supply:










Collar Mania:










Ella's Lead:










Collar Mania:










Fallon:










Nizmo's

http://i1292.photobucket.com/albums/b562/Beretw/null_zps29c999ae.jpg/img]

Hilltop Rolled Leather:

[img]http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0224/0983/products/IMG_5140_1024x1024.jpg?v=1369182897

Hilltop Padded Leather:










Dogzy Biothane (in black):










Stillwater:










Collar Mania:










Bulldog Supply Co.:


----------



## shewerewolf

::::COACH:::: said:


> I like that one from Studz....pretty awesome


thanks its a $100 collar that i won for free...love it! lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Stephan said:


> I love this color combo. Is that 1.5"? 2ply or 3ply or...? I think I may get the same collar.  Have you had any issues with yours to date?


it is a 3ply with the black stripe on top, 1.5". i like it a lot. although it is her "show collar" and she doesnt wear it often. the nylon is soft and smooth and very flexible for so many plys. 
heres another pic of it.


----------



## Stephan

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> it is a 3ply with the black stripe on top, 1.5". i like it a lot. although it is her "show collar" and she doesnt wear it often. the nylon is soft and smooth and very flexible for so many plys. heres another pic of it.


Looks great! Thanks! I'm about 90% sold on that color combo....just gotta pull the trigger.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Stephan said:


> Looks great! Thanks! I'm about 90% sold on that color combo....just gotta pull the trigger.


u should! i ordered it and because i took her to the dog show in WA and Matthew (the company owner) was there too... i just picked it up at the show  he's awesome, really good customer service.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

hashbrown said:


> Onyx's collar is damn near 30 years old.


Omg Hash I love him! He is so handsome, and his little collar too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Omg Hash I love him! He is so handsome, and his little collar too
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Bella! He's just a mutt......


----------



## Pink

Good lord, no way we can compete with some of y'all!

Ella's Lead:










Bulldog Supply Co.:










Leather Craftings:










Local feed store:









No pictures on my Photobucket account currently, but Cleo also has an orange padded collar from BSC and "Ophelia pt. 3: An Old Beginning" from Ella's Lead.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh wow we have some crazy collars being posted! Beret you have a ton!!  I like some of those too, I may have to check out a few of those places and get a couple sometime...


----------



## performanceknls

Stephan said:


> I love this color combo. Is that 1.5"? 2ply or 3ply or...? I think I may get the same collar.  Have you had any issues with yours to date?
> 
> Currently I am using this martingale which makes a loud metal on metal popping noise when she pulls :hammer: It works well when she decides not to choke herself  The collar is pretty loud though which I'm not a huge fan of....
> 
> 
> 
> And then there's the hand me down thin leather and nylon harness that fits her perfect but has seen better days. This may get repaired soon or trashed.
> 
> 
> Then if we feel like being total South Central....we get out the big guns lol


I just got that hot pink in 1.5" to make a collar just like that. Our collars as $15 for 1.5 here is our FB page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Custom-K9-Gear/409829865804522

If you look at our section in this forum you will see we also make Martingale collars with all fabric too if the noise bothers you.

Custom k9 Gear - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums


----------



## performanceknls

How's this guys, for those that need new collars I will do a special offer. First 4 people to make an order on my FB (don't forget to like us!) and mention GP I will offer $4.00 off to any order.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Aaaaak! Lisa don't temp me!!! I'll try to resist and let the others get a good deal  new customers should jump on this!


----------



## performanceknls

I just posted a contest on FB that you can enter and try and win new stuff!! It is for current customers who already bought Gear. A photo contest so hurry up and take some pictures and enter! You can enter each dog if you want.


----------



## Stephan

performanceknls said:


> How's this guys, for those that need new collars I will do a special offer. First 4 people to make an order on my FB (don't forget to like us!) and mention GP I will offer $4.00 off to any order.


I may take spots 1 and 2 lol. I'll check the fb page out tonight! up:

I had, prior to however asked for a quote from Xdreams. Do you have reflective/shine in the dark fabric as well like Xdreams?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Just Tap Pits




----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


>


That's the most awesome collar yet! Some kind of cool anti gravity shit. Where can I get one?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

You gots to have the matching tattoo for it to work right....


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol!! Hash that is funny


----------



## hashbrown

::::COACH:::: said:


> Lol!! Hash that is funny


 I don't have the knowledge to comment on any real dog issues but I can be a smartass. :cheers:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> I don't have the knowledge to comment on any real dog issues but I can be a smartass. :cheers:


I call bs..... im slow but not completely brain dead. I have a very sneaky suspicion you know A LOT more than you let on.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Agree^^^^ he totally knows a lot....he just holds back


----------



## hashbrown

Just Tap Pits said:


> I call bs..... im slow but not completely brain dead. I have a very sneaky suspicion you know A LOT more than you let on.


Bout beagles, bird dogs and **** hounds and such, not about pit type dogs.


----------



## Cain's Mom

Just Tap Pits said:


>


I do like that one a lot! It looks nice. I'm fixing to order all new collars for everybody. Except ammo. Little bastard is still growing. He can have a hand-me-down.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

hashbrown said:


> Bout beagles, bird dogs and **** hounds and such, not about pit type dogs.


Ive known many a tough beagle. My last one was a mean little heifer. She wouldn't let no1 get on me as a kid. Shed go at any animal or person she thought was trying to hurt me. Viscous little cuss.

I imagine running them hunting hounds you got a fair idea what drive and tenacity is. Amplify it, add a bigger head, change what the drive pushes the dog to do, and u got ur lil blue a hole lol


----------



## performanceknls

Stephan said:


> I may take spots 1 and 2 lol. I'll check the fb page out tonight! up:
> 
> I had, prior to however asked for a quote from Xdreams. Do you have reflective/shine in the dark fabric as well like Xdreams?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Yes I have two types of reflective strips to add just depends on what type of collar you want.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Custom-K9-Gear/409829865804522


----------



## Katey

Just Tap Pits said:


>


Nice collar and lead combo.

That lead look pretty serious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Cain's Mom said:


> I do like that one a lot! It looks nice. I'm fixing to order all new collars for everybody. Except ammo. Little bastard is still growing. He can have a hand-me-down.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Katey said:


> Nice collar and lead combo.
> 
> That lead look pretty serious.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. It is a nice collar. When I stumbled across it I had to get it for him. I have an all white leather leash that matches that collar as well. Pretty quality products for what type of animals they're geared towards.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Just Tap Pits said:


> You gots to have the matching tattoo for it to work right....


I noticed that right away, pretty awesome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

apbt2010 said:


> I already made a thread on my new collars but guess I will post them here too  I haven't gotten any new pics I will have to though. All 3 collars I won from Bully Mart Auction.
> 
> Cali wearing 1.5" Empire collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali wearing 1.5" Moon Stud Lux Collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Bear wearing 1.5" BSL Bites Lux Collar


Love them all; I like the bling!



Just Tap Pits said:


>


Striking; I want this one!!

Here are some of our favorites:
Ella's Lead matching collar and leash sets





Collarmania - when they still made leather collars:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I noticed that right away, pretty awesome!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you. That was my first tattoo (the one that started it all). Scarface has been my favorite movie since I was like 10. I stayed up late snuck downstairs and watched it on hbo. Been hooked since.



Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Love them all; I like the bling!
> 
> Striking; I want this one!!
> 
> Sorry im a selfish ahole and wont reveal my source lol


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Striking; I want this one!!
> 
> Sorry im a selfish ahole and wont reveal my source lol


Damn you to hell, you evil fashionista!!


----------



## MSK

Couple more just got them in made by Custom K9 Gear.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Jazzy&Veronica I love your collars! I'm gonna have to check out Ella's stuff  

MSK nice color choices for your dogs! Look nice


----------



## Ebar

This one and jtp's are my favorite! I really would like one like this for Hemi.

Leather Craftings:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151

Maybe old but here a collar i got from my local petstore 1 3/4







.Heres a spike collar i got from amazon


----------



## Katey

devonte151 said:


> Maybe old but here a collar i got from my local petstore 1 3/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Heres a spike collar i got from amazon


That spike collar looks cool. Amazon has some great deals.

Your dog is good looking btw

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## devonte151

I had got the wrong size so i had to make another hole in it .Im looking for a nice leather collar but i had just bought that black one .Heres another pic closer


----------



## ::::COACH::::

That is good you have a local pet store near you to buy decent collars. i dont have any by me so i have to order all mine online. Your dog reminds me of my malamute/chow mix. He is the best dog I've ever owned.


----------



## devonte151

They reasemble each other


----------



## DieselsMommie

D just got his Burberry spiked collar....sooooo big on him! I don't get it, his necks 20' but this things HUGE! I will post a pic when I get home. Still haven't figured out how to use photobucket I wish there wasn't a pic limit on here

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar

On photo bucket after you upload it click the pic it will show up on your screen then hit your menu button it will pop up an I in a circle similar to this © except its an I lol then it will give you some codes. Pick the very last code should be image it will say text copied then just paste on the forums and voila!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zmanic

We use only hand-made to measure from natural leather:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Zmanic -- very nice! I love that collar


----------



## DieselsMommie

I finally figured out photobucket!! D's new collar!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret

::::COACH:::: said:


> That is good you have a local pet store near you to buy decent collars. i dont have any by me so i have to order all mine online. Your dog reminds me of my malamute/chow mix. He is the best dog I've ever owned.


Gorgeous.

Reminds me so much of the Chow/Husky I used to foster!


----------



## devonte151

The one i got is very thick and main i use for is when we hunt **** or ground hog .


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Beret - wow! Yeah they look a lot alike!


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica

::::COACH:::: said:


> Jazzy&Veronica I love your collars! I'm gonna have to check out Ella's stuff
> 
> MSK nice color choices for your dogs! Look nice


I have 2 leather collars, 2 leather leads and a slew of rope leads from Ella's and am very pleased with the quality.

Rebecca who owns Ella's is always willing to customize and is very helpful.


----------



## Stephan

Hey guys,

I've decided to go with Stillwater but I can't decide on a few things. I was hoping for a little help :thumbsup:up: Also, if anyone on here has any experience with these two specific types of collars and could possibly help/post pics of them that would be great!

Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars

The first collar in question is the the 1.5" or 2" Wide Leather with Deer Skin Lining collar -* I can't decide on whether a 1.5" or 2" would look better? Currently her neck is 17-18". *

The second collar is the 5-PLY Collar that comes in either 1.5" or 2" Wide With Elastic Keepers. (It's the first few photos you see when loading the page (link above). *Again, I can't decide on 1.5" or 2". Also, the color. I was thinking maybe a green and black would look nice eh? I'm open to suggestions!*

Full specs for my female: 12.5 months and 49lbs.

Length: 21" (Length - Withers to base of tail)
Neck: 17"
Head: 18"
Height: 19.5"

Any feedback in helping me decide on a width and color would be great! :doggy:



This in Green and Black maybe?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I'd go with the 1.5" if you want the leather. Luna isn't a big dog and I don't like to see a huge freakin collar on a little dog. I like to at least see some of the neck  I don't have this particular one from them but I do have the show leather collar. 

If you want the 5-PLY collar I think green and black would look great on her. Again, I would do 1.5" <---personal opinion of course. I think she would look sharp in a yellow/black too  I do have this collar and these are heavy duty! This thing will last forever.


----------



## EckoMac

Coach has been trying to get a blue dog in a yellow and black collar forever!
I may make the next one yellow and black just to appease her. LOL!

1.5 is better I think too. I feel like 2" collars are for Am Bulldogs and Mastiffs.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Bahahaha! So true  as an artist I like to see the complementary colors together. It's easy to figure out. Find the color on the color wheel and the color directly across from it is the complementary  blue's is yellow/orange, purple's is orange/yellow....etc. thus the reason Pyra got a two tone purple collar...she is kind of orange-ish yellow...but more orange than yellow from an artistic standpoint, if she were a male dog, I would have have done blues...the yellow collar on a blue dog would bring out the "blue" in the coat..lol! Even though orange is blue's compliment color, but it all depends on the shade of blue...ok I'm done talking art.


----------



## Stephan

::::COACH:::: said:


> I'd go with the 1.5" if you want the leather. Luna isn't a big dog and I don't like to see a huge freakin collar on a little dog. I like to at least see some of the neck  I don't have this particular one from them but I do have the show leather collar.
> 
> If you want the 5-PLY collar I think green and black would look great on her. Again, I would do 1.5" <---personal opinion of course. I think she would look sharp in a yellow/black too  I do have this collar and these are heavy duty! This thing will last forever.


Thanks Coach! I agree about the huge collar on a small dog thing. Looks ridiculous. Even the 1.5" in that leather with deer skin seems large and bulky?  It's such a nice collar though...I just don't know how it will look on her :snow:

As far as the 5-Ply, I am stuck between green and black or silver and black! 1.5" for sure. Urgggg decisions decisions

Edit: Lol on the complimentary colors (yellow and black)...I won't count that out just yet : ) Anybody gots any photos of either of these collars in 1.5"?


----------



## EckoMac

Well, I'm not a fan of yellow, but we'll see what I can get Custom K9 Gear to make for me next. Ecko has red tints to his coat, so maybe wearing yellow will mute them out a bit.
Damned artists and their color wheels. LOL


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Stephan Luna is a little bigger than Pyra in weight. (Pyra is 40 I am guessing) if you look at her purple collar that is a 1.5" and it's a good size for her! 1 in collars are great for shows but if the dog pulls during a walk they are hard on the neck, so the 1.5" are great for dogs around our girls' size  in my signature pictures, both dogs are wearing 1.5" collars as well. 
I don't own any 2" ones 
If you are used to having her in the typical 1" collar the 1.5" will seem big at first, but you'll grow to like it  I forgot to mention, the deer skin leather collars are probably super comfortable! I know my leather ones are. The nylon one is a heavy duty collar so might be pretty stiff and not quite as comfy. 

Lol Eckomac I don't like yellow either outside of collars, but it sure looks sharp on blue and black dogs.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Check out this color wheel! Lucius is a red/orange (on the wheel) so therefore I think he looks fantastic in greens/blues. Grey is neutral but for some reason on dogs it looks blue to purpleish (if the dog has those red highlights)...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Gah! I love color theory! Contrasting colors are fun!


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bahahaha! So true  as an artist I like to see the complementary colors together. It's easy to figure out. Find the color on the color wheel and the color directly across from it is the complementary  blue's is yellow/orange, purple's is orange/yellow....etc. thus the reason Pyra got a two tone purple collar...she is kind of orange-ish yellow...but more orange than yellow from an artistic standpoint, if she were a male dog, I would have have done blues...the yellow collar on a blue dog would bring out the "blue" in the coat..lol! Even though orange is blue's compliment color, but it all depends on the shade of blue...ok I'm done talking art.


Whoa I need yours expertise in this department please  What colors would you recommend for my pups? I don't know how that would work with two different colors, but I'm sure you do.
I never know what color to pick for my boy so I always end up getting black.
My little girl is wearing pink right now, but she is growing quickly and I will have to decide on another collar.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

She is white and blue right? She could get pretty much any color since she is mostly white  just like black dogs, they can work all colors pretty well  I'm sure pink looks great on her. Now if she was my pup I would probably do a two color combo on her...maybe orange/yellow! (Since she has some blue in her) but since she is white maybe a hot pink or lime green? Lol! Really anything goes with white dogs


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> She is white and blue right? She could get pretty much any color since she is mostly white  just like black dogs, they can work all colors pretty well  I'm sure pink looks great on her. Now if she was my pup I would probably do a two color combo on her...maybe orange/yellow! (Since she has some blue in her) but since she is white maybe a hot pink or lime green? Lol! Really anything goes with white dogs


Yes she is mostly white with blue patches. Picking a color for her isn't so bad, but I have a hard time choosing for my boy. 
http://i1364.photobucket.com/albums...dddee14ba0f4fb8b094da7f3902c1_zps1fb0b560.jpg
Here is a pic in natural sunlight to show his color

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He is a red/white dog so he can rock greens, blues and mixes of them!  is go with a bright blue/black, or a hunter's green would look nice I him I think


----------



## devonte151

Coach personally i like two inche collars.For show pupores probably what ch bronson is wearing . But one soldier got 1 3/4 i thought it was 2in but .it still double ply


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Well your dog is a thicker dog so 2" probably looks fine and dandy on him  of course there are tons of people out there who love 2" collars, I just personally only like them are thicker or larger dogs not the typical small APBT


----------



## Stephan

Ok last post on this I promise :snow:

So I've decided on 2 collars from Stillwater. Placing the order tonight.

1) 1.5" wide leather with deer skin lining.

2) 1.5" wide 5ply with elastic keepers!

Here is my dilemma. For the 5ply, I'm stuck between the silver....the torquise or the blue! I'm leaning towards the silver. Whaddayathink!?

Not my dog.

Silver 5 ply


----------



## Ebar

Stephan said:


> Ok last post on this I promise :snow:
> 
> So I've decided on 2 collars from Stillwater. Placing the order tonight.
> 
> 1) 1.5" wide leather with deer skin lining.
> 
> 2) 1.5" wide 5ply with elastic keepers!
> 
> Here is my dilemma. For the 5ply, I'm stuck between the silver....the torquise or the blue! I'm leaning towards the silver. Whaddayathink!?
> 
> Not my dog.
> 
> Silver 5 ply


I'm gonna end up getting hemi that deerskin one! Great choice lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nice! Glad you are getting both...I do the same thing when I can't decide what I want  

Go with what you like! The only thing I say is the silver is awesome but it's close to the same color as your pup so if you want something that pops go with the blue or teal  the silver pops on the black dog because well, it's black. So on your dog, the black would be the "popping" color...anyway, go with what you like! I like all three!


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> He is a red/white dog so he can rock greens, blues and mixes of them!  is go with a bright blue/black, or a hunter's green would look nice I him I think


Thanks You have been a big help, I am not good with colors.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan

::::COACH:::: said:


> Nice! Glad you are getting both...I do the same thing when I can't decide what I want
> 
> Go with what you like! The only thing I say is the silver is awesome but it's close to the same color as your pup so if you want something that pops go with the blue or teal  the silver pops on the black dog because well, it's black. So on your dog, the black would be the "popping" color...anyway, go with what you like! I like all three!


Thanks Coach! I think I'm finally decided on the silver up:

Btw, just curious...on your sig what brand, width and ply is Lucious's black collar? Far left. I like it a lot, it's very "clean" lookin 

Ebar good choice! The deer skin will be easy on lill Hemi's neck upruns: Make sure to tell Shayne Hemi's neck size and age so that you get the correct length (as he will need to be able to grow into it). As Coach has said, I'd stick with 1.5" as 2" looks pretty ridiculous...all personal preference though I guess


----------



## Ebar

Ha ha yeah for sure! I like the 1.5 I tjink I may go 2 but only when he's a bit older over a yr at least. Hey man my buddy jose just joined the forums and he's got a nice apbt we gotta get together for an az members horribly organized get together! Ha ha hemi needs some bully friends

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zagari

I'm loving this collar thread! I have a bit of an obsession myself. lol I should get some updated photos of the stash but Em still has one on the way and I didn't want to take a group picture without it.


----------



## Katey

::::COACH:::: said:


> Bahahaha! So true  as an artist I like to see the complementary colors together. It's easy to figure out. Find the color on the color wheel and the color directly across from it is the complementary  blue's is yellow/orange, purple's is orange/yellow....etc. thus the reason Pyra got a two tone purple collar...she is kind of orange-ish yellow...but more orange than yellow from an artistic standpoint, if she were a male dog, I would have have done blues...the yellow collar on a blue dog would bring out the "blue" in the coat..lol! Even though orange is blue's compliment color, but it all depends on the shade of blue...ok I'm done talking art.


So what would be the complimentary color for a seal dog?

Hahahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

::::COACH:::: said:


> Well your dog is a thicker dog so 2" probably looks fine and dandy on him  of course there are tons of people out there who love 2" collars, I just personally only like them are thicker or larger dogs not the typical small APBT


I saw a 3" collar on an AmBully.

It looked like a neck brace. Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Katey said:


> I saw a 3" collar on an AmBully.
> 
> It looked like a neck brace. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Flex has worn a 3" collar from about 6 month on. I personally like it. Depends on the shape of the dog though.


----------



## Katey

Just Tap Pits said:


> Flex has worn a 3" collar from about 6 month on. I personally like it. Depends on the shape of the dog though.


Yeah, it would definitely have to depend in the dog. The AmBully I saw had a really short fat neck.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

2", 3-ply from Bulldog Supply Company


----------



## Ebar

Theres a nintendo and a dreamcast back there!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Ebar said:


> Theres a nintendo and a dreamcast back there!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You DAMN RIGHT!  Good eye, no one has caught them in any of my previous pictures---you're the first!

I even have the original box for the Nintendo, man I'm surprised I didn't tear that thing to pieces when I got it however many light years ago as a kid for Christmas.


----------



## Ebar

Ha ha I still have my Nintendo Dreamcast sega genesis and I have an atari layin around here lol they all work just could never seem to part ways with em!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zagari

I forgot about this thread. Oops, here's my current collection! The puppy's four collars aren't pictured and I have 5 more on the way...

Emily's Collars
Left column: Circle T Leather, Jingle bells from Petsmart, Stillwater, Collar Mania, Dogs-art, Stillwater, Made by me  , Pete's Dog Gear, Stillwater
Right column: Collar Craze, Tufflex from GunDogSupply, Collar Mania, CORDial Collars, Collar Mania, Stillwater, Collar Mania, Stillwater


Bayleigh's Collars (Yorkie mix)
Top to bottom, left to right: Circle T Leather, Jingle bells from Pet Supplies Plus, The Collar Shop, Collar Mania, Collar Mania, Collar Mania, Cali Girl Collars, Scott Pet Supply, Tufflex from GunDogSupply, New Leash on Life Paracord


Pirate's Collars
Left column: Circle T Leather, Collar Crazy, Tufflex from GunDogSupply, Stillwater, Collar Mania, Collared Up
Right column: Stillwater, Paco Collars, Trendy Hounds, Stillwater, Ella's Lead
Second picture: The Collar Shop


----------



## STiLL WILL

Ebar said:


> Ha ha I still have my Nintendo Dreamcast sega genesis and I have an atari layin around here lol they all work just could never seem to part ways with em!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


DONT EVER PART WAYS WITH THEM! lol Those are the classics. I regret ever selling my Sega Genesis CD and Turbografx 16!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Zagari I think you just "won" the award for having the most collars  I like a lot of them!i might have to check out some of those companies for future purchases....


----------



## Ebar

Ha ha never man I won't part ways been too long now! Hell I still play galaga and dig dug buahaha (have a little mini arcade lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zagari

::::COACH:::: said:


> Zagari I think you just "won" the award for having the most collars  I like a lot of them!i might have to check out some of those companies for future purchases....


lol I have a bit of a problem... I don't know how it ever got this bad.  And I forgot about the one that I ordered today... So, I have 6 on the way.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Anybody got any new collars to share?!


----------



## Zagari

I'm not sure what I've gotten since the last time I posted. I have 4 collars on the way. Two from New Leash on Life Paracord and two from Paco Collars (an Xdog Mini and The Pirate).

Since these photos were taken, I have donated some of these to a shelter and sold others. So these aren't quite up to date photos. 

Emily









Bayleigh









Pirate









Penny


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> Anybody got any new collars to share?!


I just got new collars for my two in the mail today I got a pink leather collar for my girl and a burgundy leather collar for my boy, I ordered both from Stillwater on Sunday. I would take pictures of my pups wearing them, but I need to figure out how to break them in first.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeavyJeep

Nizmo collar


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'll have to get pictures later, but I've got 2 Nizmo collars, one Custom K9 gear collar, and one that I forgot who made it, but I picked it up at ADBA Nats '12. Also have an old dollar store puppy collar with the plastic clip style buckle lol. I have one store bought 4 ft lead, and the other two leads I have, I made out of rope I had laying around, one is roughly 5 ft, and the other ended up being about 13 ft.


----------



## Raiderblue

Holy collars! Zagari definately wins coolest collar award lol that's a lot!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

wow you guys have a lot of nice ones. I start my collection with function over fashion, but i have 2 on order right now that are more for fashion. I have a 1.5" pink gator leather one on order and a custom 1.5" Fendi one with rhinestones on order also.

Stillwater 3ply leather 2"










Stillwater 1.5" show collar










Cheapo Nylon 2" i got at walmart










EZYdog Chestplate Harness










This is one of the collars i have on order, It will say Beatrix and the lettering will be pink with pink and clear rhinestones. i'm very excited for this one.


----------



## Zagari

lol You guys! If you only knew! 

I'm a member of a "Collar-holics" group on Facebook and my collection is tiny compared to most of them. I too love a functional collar. Some of these are "just for looks," but I got rid of them because my dogs are too rough on their collars. You can probably tell in the pictures which ones aren't as strong. Bayleigh and Penny are small dogs so I don't worry about them as much. I like the paracord for "tag" collars.


----------



## jennaleigh820

im in love with that purple collar...my daugher fav color is purple and she would love it also


----------



## ~StangChick~

Stillwater 1.5 
I need another one soon, great collar.


----------



## DickyT

This thread makes me feel like I am neglecting Camo... He just has a red nylon buckle collar from petsmart.

When he grows up I want to get a Stillwater 5 ply for him... Is it bad I think my dog only needs 1 collar at a time? lol. Sarcasm on the question btw...

I really like all you collar fanatics collections though!


----------



## ~StangChick~

well one collar is fine Dicky, that's all I have.


----------



## EckoMac

Hi, my name is Shanna, I have a collar addiction.

Custom K-9 Gear 
Won this one on the FB contest. Apparently Ecko is a very popular guy.


Blue Dragon Territory collar 
I call his collars like this pajamas, he wears them around the house because they're comfy. This one glows in the dark.


The winning picture in his Custom K-9 Gear collar.


Another Custom k-9 Gear collar


BDT collar in red


I'm such an addict I even buy them for my BFFs dogs.
Custom K-9 Gear collars on Otis, Gus, and Lucy. (They have BDT collars too, but grew out of them)




So, whenever ya'll are arranging for a collars annonymous meeting, let me know.

PS. I have waaaay more, just don't have time to dig up pics. LOL


----------



## Zagari

These two paracord collars came in today. Em won her's in a FB contest. I bought Penny's to complete our collection. Now all four dogs have a collar from New Leash on Life Paracord Collars. I really like these for everyday tag collars.

Em (red/rockstar [lime green, hunter orange, yellow, blue, dark pink])


Penny (hot pink/pink camo)


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

new one I just had custom made by a PBC member.

1.5" pink gator


----------



## Firehazard

2nd round, a dozen here... ^^^ everyone is getting suited and booted


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nice!!  how do you like the ones with the silver Stan?


----------



## Firehazard

I like em alot... There the toughest reflective collar out there. I got collars in colors for my males and my females.. Black for my non breeders.. LOL


----------



## devonte151

How Hoagie Firehazard


----------



## Firehazard

Dogs look great, havin some winter fun.. the snow is the ups and downs of winter LOL 

Hoagie passed away a year from last November.. RIP Hogdog... 

I got all but one of Hoagies offspring and all his grand offspring are all but sold and gone.


----------



## devonte151

Damn yea the snow melted i know today it was like in the 60s do you still have turk.How did he pass.


----------



## devonte151

I seen your vids on youtube helped me alot of making chainspots i have the exact chain spot just tied green tie stack


----------



## devonte151

.Blackie wearing 2in collar.Just came from hunting.


----------



## MamaTank

This is my favorite of Keira's (also her most worn) 
It's from Karma Collars


----------



## STiLL WILL

King's new 2" latigo leather collar made by Redline K-9 bought from ALLK-9.com.



















with his new harness:










more pictures on my picture journal here:

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/6...ll-terrier-ongoing-updates-9.html#post1247578


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha yeah I know Eckomac has quite the collar collection, she is being modest with only posting a few  
I like that one of Keira's! Very pretty! 
And I love that new harness for King-- he looks stunning in it!!


----------



## devonte151

you should put the last one as your avator pic still will and looks nice i like his build.:goodpost:upruns::welcome:


----------



## devonte151

you should put the last one as your avator pic still will and looks nice i like his build.


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> And I love that new harness for King-- he looks stunning in it!!


Thank you Coach! 

This harness is one of the better designed ones I've bought, and seems to be of high quality. They advertised "Amish made" leather so hopefully that means it'll be the last walking/tracking harness I'll need to buy for this guy LOL.



devonte151 said:


> you should put the last one as your avator pic still will and looks nice i like his build.


Thanks Devonte! 

Good reminder for me to change it up---that was when King was 8 months old.


----------



## Raiderblue

Your dog should be on a calendar of some type, still will


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

received BB's new custom 1.5" Pink Gator collar  so excited can't wait to get some pics of her wearing it.


----------



## ~StangChick~

That's sweet BK.


----------



## Raiderblue

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> received BB's new custom 1.5" Pink Gator collar  so excited can't wait to get some pics of her wearing it.


That's pretty awesome! Can't wait to see pics


----------



## TeamCourter

I recently got these leather collars from Stillwater, 1.5" burgundy for Deuce and 2" pink for Gemini. Gem still needs to grow into hers though, she has a really long neck so I got the 2" but it has a couple less holes than the 1.5 so it's to loose on her. I want to find a way to make a nice hole through the leather like they do, that way I can make an extra one so she can wear it now.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I had a 2" 4ply from stillwater, the leather was so thick it was so hard for me to even manipulate it in and out of the D ring. I had to return it and get something a little thinner and easier to work with, plus it just looked so bulky on her.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

When I went to a show I had one of the collar makers punch an extra hole for me  it's a tool they use that kind of looks like a nail and they hammer it down real quick.


----------



## Firehazard

I gotta snooty lil dog that needs her some of that pink gator skin neckwork.. LOL

^^ those collars are real nice too!!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

this is the one i had


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Firehazard said:


> I gotta snooty lil dog that needs her some of that pink gator skin neckwork.. LOL
> 
> ^^ those collars are real nice too!!!


Make her catch the gator and get one lol. Ive seen jaguar catch camen(sp) im sure you got something hid out that can do it lol oke:


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

Had trouble getting her calm down and be still enough for a pic lol


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> When I went to a show I had one of the collar makers punch an extra hole for me  it's a tool they use that kind of looks like a nail and they hammer it down real quick.


Hmmm... I wonder if I can buy that tool somewhere? Or find somewhere that can do it for me? I'll have to look into it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

You can take a think steel nail or sharp screwdriver type thing and a hammer, at least that's what one dude did at one show I was at. looked like a screwdriver but It was pointed and sharp.

Great collars guys! I am getting anew one this week I should have checked the thread before I ordered, lol. But Ill post it when it comes in!


----------



## TeamCourter

My husband just told me that I can get a leather hole punch tool for real cheap, that way the holes I make will look like the rest.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> this is the one i had


What an incredible looking collar.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Katey

I got Jones' new collar today. So happy with it!!

__
http://instagr.am/p/k-HAGEGGM4%2F/

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I had a 2" 4ply from stillwater, the leather was so thick it was so hard for me to even manipulate it in and out of the D ring. I had to return it and get something a little thinner and easier to work with, plus it just looked so bulky on her.


Oh it does take some time to wear in, but those collars will LAST forever!

Katy, I love his collar, looks awesome on him 

Ames, I can't wait to see what you ordered!!


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh it does take some time to wear in, but those collars will LAST forever!!


Yeah mine were super stiff when I got them, but I spent an hour bending it around with my hands while I watched a tv show. Just doing that made such a big difference!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zagari

I have a few collars on the way. Three are from Paco Collars. The other is from Marlon Brand Leather on etsy.com. It's going to be a couple more weeks and the wait is killing me!

Marlon Brand Leather - Blue
Honestly, I like the pink better but I'm getting this collar used so I didn't choose leather color. 


I am having a custom Paco made for Penny with real pennies on it and green rhinestones. No picture.

Pirate is getting "The Pirate" in black leather. 


Bayleigh is getting a rainbow Xdog with extra bling. Her's will be like the small one at the bottom but with silver hardware.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

I really love those rainbow ones. Would you mind posting they etsy page you ordered from?


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I looooove those collars....hmmmm might have to check out those companies!


----------



## Zagari

Beatrix Kiddo said:


> I really love those rainbow ones. Would you mind posting they etsy page you ordered from?


https://www.etsy.com/shop/MarlonBrandLeather
Paco Collars: Custom Leather Dog Collars | California <---- kind of pricy but in my defense, I ordered during a sale.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh I love those Paco collars....way out of my price range though lol!!  would definitely have to be a sale item


----------



## ames

Got mels new collar from Bullymart. I don't know what I think lol. Collar and leash are great quality I just don't think I like bedazzled collars, lol. It makes him look girly! hahahaha


----------



## Katey

Those look great Ames

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like! And now.....pics of him wearing it!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

That's pretty sweet Ames. I like it.


----------



## angelbaby

I have so many collars to post them all but these are a couple.. I got a 4" spike suede one its a $180 set for free in exchange for pics of zeke in it for their website.. but i have forgotten which company it was lol.

and these are the staples in my house, each dog has one i swear by them and love the lookk of the chain ones.. I get them from ebay


----------



## DickyT

Camo turns 3 months old today.

This is just some cheapy deerskin lined leather color, but his red nylon color is just about too tight now, so happy 3 months buddy!


----------



## Zagari

I got some pictures in my email today that made me very happy. These will be shipping tomorrow! I'll probably get them Monday or Tuesday.

From Paco Collars!

Bayleigh's Xdog with extra bling - 1" tapered to 3/4" wide made for a 9.5" neck.









Pirate's The Pirate - 1" wide made for a 16.5" neck









Penny's custom The Penny - 3/4" tapered to 1/2" wide made for a 7" neck









I also received my Marlon Brand leather collar today. Here is Bayleigh modeling it. I am so in love with the Milan Heart concho it's not even funny. I used to have a collar with the Milan Heart in pink but I sold it because Emily is far too rough on collars.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I've got too many to post but I'll put up a few. I love the 1.5" nylon on Odin, its a good size for him. And Banshee has a few 1" and a few 1.5". My two fave companies are Custom K9 Gear and XDream Dogs, both on Facebook.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Here is Lucius' new 1.5" orange on black collar from Custom K9


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Really like that orange on him!! Good color choice.


----------



## Katey

Couch that face Lucius is pulling is hilarious. 

That collar looks great

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## ::::COACH::::

dickyT yeah, puppy collars can be pretty much anything and they do the job just fine  That is nice that you got him a deer skin lined one! I like his tag you got

Zagari-- those look amazing! Gosh wish I could afford ones like those! Nice! 

Thanks Katy and Bev! I love the orange on him too  I should probably have mentioned that this color and the other one I got for Pyra are great house and walking collars, not for dogs who are out on the chain. You'd have to upgrade to the 3 or 4 ply ones


----------



## Zagari

Pirate in "The Pirate"


Bayleigh modeling a Rainbow Xdog with extra bling.



Penny in her custom design!



My complete Paco collection: The Jojo, The Pirate, The Penny Birthday Special, Le Cheat, The Small Signature, and The Xdog


----------



## DickyT

Camo sporting his new 1.5" Stillwater. He still has a little growing into it...


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Camo is looking quite cute and dashing in his big boy collar


----------



## Black Rabbit

::::COACH:::: said:


> Here is Lucius' new 1.5" orange on black collar from Custom K9


That color looks GREAT on him. I really like it


----------



## DickyT

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Camo is looking quite cute and dashing in his big boy collar


Thanks! I really like the collar, it is serious equipment.


----------



## ~StangChick~

I love the orange n black Nadia.

Camo looks so handsome, same collar as Sully..good taste.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Thanks everyone!

Love those Paco collars!! I want one so bad!!! Lol

Camo looks good in his stillwater gear!! He'll grow into it well!!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

looking thru this makes me want more collars!!!! gah!!! the life of a collar-holic!


----------



## TheHiddenAngel

Got this collar from pitbull-store.com


----------



## Sasha88

I put this on the little beast at night ,the red gizmo is motion actuated light that flashes when she runs,that way I know where she is in the yard.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like that collar Hidden Angel! Love patriotic stuff  well here is Tandie's new leather collar-- I got it at a yard sale, never used --for 50 cents!! SCORE! It is a quality collar and I can't figure out who the maker was. Eh, oh well!


----------



## Zagari

Here's one of Bayleigh's new collars. This one is from Paco Collars. It's a custom design technically but I copied another collar.  It's a dull picture because it was raining when I took it. But the pink is so vibrant! I also really like the chocolate leather on her.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yeah that is soooooo pretty!! I'd love to get one from them


----------



## Elvisfink

Earl wearing his Newman's Dog Wear 1 1/4" Double Ply with Brass Rivets


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh that is nice!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Does anyone know where I can find a 2"collar that is not so thick?(if that makes sense)...I would like to get my long necked Gemini a new collar, but I want it to be a lot thinner against her neck than her current one.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Like a basic 2 ply? If you ordered from Stillwater his are 4ply I believe... 
Have you ordered one from Custom K9 Gear? She has a fb page and is an authorized vendor here. If you look at the very first post here on this thread I have Pyra in a purple on purple 2ply collar and it is very bendable and not thick-- it is a great house and walking collar!! It's what she wears every day if not on the chain  it might look thick in those pics but trust me, it's not!


----------



## TeamCourter

::::COACH:::: said:


> Like a basic 2 ply? If you ordered from Stillwater his are 4ply I believe...
> Have you ordered one from Custom K9 Gear? She has a fb page and is an authorized vendor here. If you look at the very first post here on this thread I have Pyra in a purple on purple 2ply collar and it is very bendable and not thick-- it is a great house and walking collar!! It's what she wears every day if not on the chain  it might look thick in those pics but trust me, it's not!


The collar I have from Stillwater is a 2 ply leather collar. I like it, but I want to get her another 2" that isn't so bulky. So I guess what I want is a 2 ply nylon collar. Thanks I will check out Custom K9 Gear for her next collar, I have never ordered from them before. I take it from the name that I can customize the length of the collar too? Her neck is long and skinny so that would be a total bonus! BTW That collar looks great on Pyra!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Opie in all his wrinkle faced glory in his XDream collar. It doesn't fit him quite yet, but getting closer:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yeah I have a 2 ply one from still water too and it's thicker...maybe custom k9's gear's are only 1ply but then they have the color band making it 2 ply. But you just tell her the neck size and the colors you want, no need to specify the number of ply


----------



## misty

Tobee had a Brett Michael signature leather collar from petsmart. Not sure the size bit it's thick. I love it on him. Hoping petsmart brings out some cute independence day ones soon for him to wear for the celebrations and my daughter's birthday party (she is a fourth of July baby).

And the other is a Martha Stewart harness with a glitter bow. It only fit for a week lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Dawwwwww pup looks adorable in it


----------



## barbieandgus

I really like that collar! Do you know what it is called on that website? I cant find it on there?


----------



## ames

Misty www.2houndsdesign.com have some nice holiday collars including patriotic ones. 

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## Zagari

Pirate's Stargazer from Karma Collars.


----------



## Danesnpits

*Great dane collars*

I wanted to post the collars I got for my 1 year old brother and sister great danes. I will post my pit bull's new collar, when she is old enough. She is only 13 weeks old.

Here is Vengeance! Pretty in pink.
































I also got them to make me a 4 foot lead to match!








This is my great dane Vengeance's brother Voltage. I got him a special made superman collar, but without the logo, instead getting a cropped great dane welded on. This artist has a 5 month wait, and also does special requests for the movies! I am also getting him to make me that leash in the photo but black to match the collar. I am thinking of using him for my pit bull when she is old enough for a new collar. This artist specializes in the molosser dogs.


----------



## Stephan

Just ordered a 5 PLY Stillwater 2" wide collar for my neighbor's American Bulldog Knox. Should arrive Saturday.

Knox has known Luna since I brought her home at 12 weeks. He is very much Luna's boyfriend and protector :doggy:up::thumbsup: so naturally....he needed some street cred! :woof:

I went with Orange and Black! Will post pics when it comes in!

Here's frick and frack right now!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Danesnpits-- wow those are really fancy collars! So cool!! 

Stephan-- that is so nice of you to get him a collar  orange and black will probably look awesome on him. It's been a couple months since I've ordered a collar so...I'm about due to feed my addiction...I blew $50 last week at Starbucks and I thought to myself, gosh I could have bought several nice collars! Bahahaha!


----------



## Stephan

::::COACH:::: said:


> Danesnpits-- wow those are really fancy collars! So cool!!
> 
> Stephan-- that is so nice of you to get him a collar  orange and black will probably look awesome on him. It's been a couple months since I've ordered a collar so...I'm about due to feed my addiction...I blew $50 last week at Starbucks and I thought to myself, gosh I could have bought several nice collars! Bahahaha!


Haha noooo not starbucksssss up: It tastes so good though:rain:

I know how you feel! The addiction grows....:snow:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Lol Yeeeeessss! That white harness looks nice. I vaguely remember you saying it was from a local place where they make bull breed stuff, I wish we had a local place that does


----------



## Stephan

It arrived! Stillwater 2" wide - 5 ply

Like I lil' Boss :snow:


----------



## ThaLadyPit

That was nice of you Stephan!! Color choices look amazing on Knox. 

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Stephan

ThaLadyPit said:


> That was nice of you Stephan!! Color choices look amazing on Knox.
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


Thanks!:roll: The Orange really pops and I guess it helps that his owner is from Cincinnati and is a Bengals fan (I know I know...I give em chit all the time) :rofl:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

It looks awesome on him! Great color choice


----------



## Zagari

My obsession! lol Here are some temporarily updated collar collection photos grouped by dog. I have two collars coming from Collar Mania since there is a 25% off sale going on right now.

Not sure if this is allowed, but I'm looking to sell the 1.5" wide leather Stillwater collar. It has deerskin lining. It's just too massive for my taste but it's an amazing collar! If interested, PM me. $25 shipped in the US. There are some "beauty flaws" though and I'll send pics of the issue. Emily scratches a lot and ripped the deerskin a bit on the bottom side of the collar. It isn't ripped all the way through.

Emily









Bayleigh 









Pirate 









Penny


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Those are just plain awesome


----------



## John_B

You guys are starting to make me look at all different collars and just wanting to buy more lol. I ordered Bruno a new collar and am waiting for it to arrive. Will post pics when it gets here. Red nylon 1.5" from bulldog supply company. I think will look good on him (black/seal and white markings)


----------



## TeamCourter

I just ordered 2 collars from bulldog supply company also lol, they should be here today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Sweeeeeet! Can't wait to see pics of both John_B's dog and yours TeamCourter!


----------



## John_B

TeamCourter said:


> I just ordered 2 collars from bulldog supply company also lol, they should be here today!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When did you order and how do you know they will be here today? I never got a tracking number or anything. Just a conformation email and charged for the collar. I ordered mine saturday


----------



## TeamCourter

John_B said:


> When did you order and how do you know they will be here today? I never got a tracking number or anything. Just a conformation email and charged for the collar. I ordered mine saturday


I emailed and asked how long it would take before I ordered, I'm moving this week so I wanted to make sure they would get here on time. I was told orders are sent as 1-2 day priority mail. I placed my order during the weekend also. I'm guessing they would look at orders on Monday and get them together to be sent out by Tuesday, totally just a guess though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John_B

Lol oh ok. Well I look forward to seeing yours and I'll post Bruno's once I get it.


----------



## TeamCourter

I just got them each the slip style collar, I will post a picture though. Yes be sure to post Bruno in his new collar

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## John_B

I just called and confirmed it will be here tomorrow. I ordered a red 3 ply 1.5". I'm already looking at new ones and different color options haha. He's so spoiled

On another note, how big are some of your dogs necks and how old? Bruno is almost 7 months and 19" neck. Unless I measured wrong but that seems kinda big? Lol


----------



## Zagari

Emily, 65 lbs, 18" neck, APBT mix, 9 years old
Bayleigh, 13 lbs, 9.5" neck, Yorkshire Terrier mix, 3 years old 
Pirate, 43 lbs, 16.5" neck, APBT, 2 years old
Penny, 6 lbs, 8" neck, Yorkshire Terrier, 1 year old


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Mine are about 16" or 17" but they are both about 40lbs so depending on how big your boy is that sounds right if he is a 50-60lb dog...


----------



## John_B

He's almost 7 months and 53lbs according to a bathroom scale and me holding him subtracting the difference because he wouldn't sit on it lol


----------



## John_B

Got Bruno's new collar today from bulldog supply company. It's slightly big but he's growing fast so it's perfect.


----------



## Zagari

That red is gorgeous on him!


----------



## Zagari

My two bulldogs. <3

Pirate in his Ella's Lead Bohannon. 


Emily in a martingale from a private maker. I met a woman at an AKC CAT event who told me about the maker. 


Pirate and the two little dogs. Same maker as above. 


Penny in a martingale from the same maker.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

John_B he looks awesome in the red collar!!  I really like it on him! 

Zargari, your dogs are just are good looking as their collars  love those martingales! I know Ames here has a similar one. They are nice!


----------



## John_B

Thanks Zagari and Coach. Luckily my favorite color looks good on my dog lol.

And awesome looking dogs Zagari


----------



## TeamCourter

Here are their newest walking collars...I can't get a picture that shows the actual brightness of the colors though, I like the color of them way better in real life









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Those are nice!!!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Thanks, I got them from bulldog supply. The 1.5" was only $10 and the 2" for little miss long neck was only $12, plus the shipping of course.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL

Usually I don't dig the spiked collar look, but man I loved this one and the NFL season is about to begin again....and yes, I am a DIEHARD Oakland Raiders fan. 




























My new favorite collar on him, round studded camo on leather:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wow those are sooooo nice! I also love that camo one!!!!


----------



## John_B

A few new ones showing Bruno's collar. I really like the red


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oooooo he does look great in red!


----------



## TeamCourter

I like the red on him too He sure is growing up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zagari

Pirate's two newest!!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh wow!! That leather one is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL

I don't think I've ever posted this one....I've sat on it for a while haha.

Orange on camo 2" nylon collar from Stillwater:


----------



## Carriana

Princess Lucy got a collar fit for royalty


----------



## ::::COACH::::

StillWill-- I saw that one on Stillwater's site, thought it looked awesome

Carriana I LOVE that one!! The colors are so flashy and I love the leopard!!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

couple of my girls



















harness


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Glad to see ya back Beatrix! The pack looks great.


----------



## devonte151

I have the same one still will had for deuce but he is R.I.P


----------



## TeamCourter

devonte151 said:


> I have the same one still will had for deuce but he is R.I.P


What happened? Sorry for your loss


----------



## devonte151

Broke the piece of his chain ran down the road ran after a truck ran over and he passed.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Picked up some new Stillwater collars this past weekend at the show  I LOVE them all! 
Lately I've been walking the dogs on 2" collars because I like that they protect the neck better than 1.5" and I want my dogs pulling -- great work out for us both! 

Here is Pyra and her 2" purple/green seatbelt material collar, this is a strong collar! 

















Here is Lucius in his 2" collar, same material! Totally looks awesome on him!  

















Tandie and her 1.5" collar, same material-- went for the classy look with her  

















And Haze in his red/blue 2" collar, same material - looks flashy on him!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo

that purple and teal sure looks sharp.


----------



## TeamCourter

They all look great in their new collars Coach!


----------



## devonte151

ThunderStorm in her all yellow 2 5ply collar from Shane Kirby..Blackie in his 2 4ply two tonge..


----------



## DickyT

Got 2 new ones from Stillwater for Camo! Orange\Green and Camo\Orange


----------



## DickyT

OK...I seem to have caught this sickness... I just ordered one of these in 2" from stillwater, for no reason other than I think it will look good on Camo. The mutt already has 3 stillwater collars that will outlast him. Now 4!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Ah the addiction begins...Like those color choices on him, looks very nice!  I like those new kyptek (sp) ones of his, those are pretty sharp looking! Looking forward to seeing camo in it! 

....hmmmm...I need to update all my new collar additions...haha


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Yes I have an addiction!!!

Ori in his 1.5" black/green 5ply seat belt collar from Stillwater









Tandie in 1.5" silver/green 5 ply seat belt collar from Stillwater


----------



## DickyT

Those look great on him! Not sure which I like better... The silver pops nicely on him, but the black one makes the green pop more... Ok, love them both!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Tandie is wearing the black/silver  the silver doesn't go with Ori well because of the white markings on his neck, it ends up looking mottled lol. Pretty much anything pops on Tandie since she is pretty much solid


----------



## Zagari

My foster dog Lyra in the Collar Mania she was gifted. It's gorgeous in person and the colors are so vibrant! 


Lyra in a Collar Mania martingale. 


Pirate's new Boris/McStolly mash up collar. (skulls, red rhinestones) Also pictured is his Bohannon (stars) and Penny's custom (black, fuchsia swarovski crystals). All three are from Ella's Lead.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I love the star leather collar! Love it!


----------



## John_B

Giving this a bump, I'm debating on what color to get for Bruno next. 

Coach, I like both the green ones on the black dogs. I was thinking of going with green for him


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I like green, blue and yellow on black dogs! Really almost any color looks good on them  my next round will probably be blue ones lol!


----------



## Mach0




----------



## ::::COACH::::

Nice! Is that the new Stillwater design? Looks awesome on her!


----------



## Mach0

::::COACH:::: said:


> Nice! Is that the new Stillwater design? Looks awesome on her!


Yes mam  ty


----------



## Zagari

I love the new prints Stillwater is doing! That pink camo looks gorgeous on your pup.


----------



## TeamCourter

Love that collar! I haven't seen the new ones yet.


----------



## Mach0

TeamCourter said:


> Love that collar! I haven't seen the new ones yet.





Zagari said:


> I love the new prints Stillwater is doing! That pink camo looks gorgeous on your pup.


Thank you ! I'm happy with it


----------



## zmanic

I love you just the right buffalo leather:


----------



## STiLL WILL

Forgot to post this one up. This was King's 2yr birthday "present" lol...

Stillwater 2" Kryptek collar with red inside trim color in "Yeti" white pattern:




























Love the white against his brown coat.


----------



## BCdogs

^ Ooooh, love that one! Looks super classy!


----------



## STiLL WILL

BCdogs said:


> ^ Ooooh, love that one! Looks super classy!


Thank you! White is my favorite color.


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well, ever since King turned 2, I went on a collar spree lol....

Here are just a few of the new ones. All these ones are from Stillwater:


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Zmanic I really like that black leather collar! Looks nice!  

STILLWILL-- hahahahahaha! We need to start a therapy group for us collar addicts.  I like your new ones. I have the silver/orange one and I really like it- it looks great on King! My two favorites of this bunch are this one and the silver/yellow. Both look stunning on him!


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> STILLWILL-- hahahahahaha! We need to start a therapy group for us collar addicts.  I like your new ones. I have the silver/orange one and I really like it- it looks great on King! My two favorites of this bunch are this one and the silver/yellow. Both look stunning on him!


Haha thanks Coach! 

...it's actually silver/red LOL the sun is directly on King in that picture so it made the red a bit washed out looking like orange. The only orange ones he has is the black/orange in the 3rd pic and the camo/orange I posted earlier in this thread. I got a few more colors I gotta post up, updates soon lol.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Oh ok well the red/silver is nice but if you get silver/orange it will look amazing on him I know it!

Lol!!!


----------



## BCdogs

Coach, you are the most organized hoarder I've ever seen.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Bahahahaha!!! Yeah I think I am hoarder-ish.... I hoard collars, dogs, and I used to hoard fish but they suck because they are expensive and they die easy  hehe!


----------



## BCdogs

Lol!! I totally get it. For me it's dog toys... I'm obsessed with buying them and watching my dogs get super stoked, haha.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Haha awwwww!!!!!! I NEED some dog toys!!!! Ooooo new thread idea  "post your dog toys!"


----------



## Boomer_the_pit

this is boomers collar from ezydog.com really well made!! i love it


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> Oh ok well the red/silver is nice but if you get silver/orange it will look amazing on him I know it!
> 
> Lol!!!


LOL! My hoarding looks much more embarrassing when the collars are off the dog. *sigh*

He's already got a silver/orange combo, but not in nylon haha 

This is the biothane waterproof/reflective collar I put on him right before he heads out for a swim every week....


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Boomer the Pit-- he looks great in it!  

STILL WILL- yeah I like that color combo on him. Of course King is so freakin handsome he always looks good. I'd love to see him in person but alas you are on the opposite side of the country lol


----------



## EckoMac

I went ahead and ordered from Stillwater. I haven't order from them since Ecko's first collar. They are much better quality now then that first one.
Here's Ecko sporting his Jolly Roger from Stillwater. We went to the bar last night. He was infatuated with one of the patrons and kept staring longingly at him. LOL!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Really liking that one Eckomac!


----------



## EckoMac

Thanks Coach. We love Tampa, so we call it his Buccaneers collar.


----------



## STiLL WILL

::::COACH:::: said:


> STILL WILL- yeah I like that color combo on him. Of course King is so freakin handsome he always looks good. I'd love to see him in person but alas you are on the opposite side of the country lol


Haha King I already know would love to meet you, and he doesn't even know you.......and since you're a human he would be obsessed with you like he is with every new face. 

*sigh* It never stops......my newest favorite on King:

SW's 3-ply leather in burgundy on black




























This is not technically a "collar" but I'll put this here anyway lol. SW's ZK harness, with a little customization from a local master leatherworker


----------



## SGlover

Sorry it's so dark but this is my pups new collar and matching leash. Got them at Rad n Bad collars. I think it suits her colors well.


----------



## BCdogs

Pig says arooooo in Squirt's collar 










and Squirt with it on










and Pig's new one










They're also from RadNBad collars.


----------



## dakar

I bought these :


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Cool collars everyone!!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Deuce and Gemi both got their collars in the mail on Saturday, the pretty colors don't show well in the picture though. I also went to the hardware store and got the materials to make them 6' leashes (they have always used 4' leashes before).


----------



## Zagari

Our newest addition from Ella's Lead.


----------



## John_B

Bruno got a new stillwater collar.


----------



## Zagari

I don't remember if I asked this before. I think I did and maybe didn't get a reply. Can I post a collar for sale in this thread? I'm going to go ahead and post it and if it isn't allowed, let me know and delete it. 

I have this collar I'd like to sell. I'll give anyone a good deal on it.  Trying to save up for something and it's pointless to keep such a nice collar that never gets worn.

1.5" wide black latigo leather. Red suede lining and red rhinestones. Made by Ella's Lead. It's a custom Boris/McStolly mashup. Neck holes are at 15.5"-18.5" Make me a reasonable offer. It's in great condition.

Anyway, if it isn't allowed, just enjoy looking at this beautiful collar!


----------

